# Corydoras hastatus



## eminemchang2 (Nov 10, 2007)

I dunno if anyone is still looking for them, as Coryrus didnt seem to be importing them recently, but i found another supplier so here we go (hopefully it doesnt turn out to be another mislabeled dwarf cory species ><)

http://livefishdirect.com/

After lurkin all over google and various fish forums i finally found one (hopefully). The price seems suspicious but im willing to gamble  Wish me luck?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Invertzfactory.com regularly carries these. I've bought them for several tanks. They are priced well and always arrive healthy.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

i have them, got 11 of em, less the 25 miles away from brooklyn. aquarium adventure carries them!!! Mineola area
aquariumadventure.com


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh, also there is another place that sells them, its located in Hicksville. Their price is around 3.99 each. Would be a trip for you, but I can get you the address if you want!!

-Gordon


----------



## eminemchang2 (Nov 10, 2007)

oo, kool thanks for letting me know about these places =D


----------



## eminemchang2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Gordonrichards said:


> i have them, got 11 of em, less the 25 miles away from brooklyn. aquarium adventure carries them!!! Mineola area
> aquariumadventure.com


I might stop by there one day, though I haffa get there by bus =( looks like a nice place =D


----------

